# French Championship 2009



## xchiltonx (Apr 10, 2009)

Just heard on the radio that Jean Pons got 9sec today.
Well done


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 10, 2009)

xchiltonx said:


> Just heard on the radio that Jean Pons got 9sec today.
> Well done



in ouest france today it said that WC is being held in germany in the first weekend of october?!


----------



## Ton (Apr 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> xchiltonx said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on the radio that Jean Pons got 9sec today.
> ...



Nothing is decided yet, the days after 21 of April the option Germany will be decided. Possible date is around the second weekend of October

It is good to hear Jean is up to speed!


----------

